# Good Saw Good Price



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

i've had mine for about 6 weeks,i updated an old craftsman andhave really been enjoying it.
congrats on the new saw,enjoy.


----------



## joew (Apr 22, 2008)

really like mine


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Huck. Sure you have already noticed this but this is one of the best fence setups to mount a router table into. Just take off the end caps , remove the brace, and slide your router table properly rabeted for hight to table surface, etc, into the grooves and replace the caps…...........;-J


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

Glad you got a good one. Would you do me a favor and tell me the first few didgits of the serial number. Should be something like "EM1303". I just curious what lot it is from.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new saw.. Should serve you for along time.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the similar saw, using it for the last 2 years and very happy with it. enjoy your tool.


----------



## Bsmith (Feb 2, 2011)

Had mine for a few months. Great step up from my Dewalt table top. Hey wooded, don't want to hijack this thread, but can you send me some picks or info router table set up?


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

have mine for two years now and its been great for the home hobbyist…


----------



## wooded (Mar 6, 2012)

Bsmith, I sure will whn I figure out how. BARE WITH ME,,,,,,,J


----------



## BillyD3152 (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got mine up and running…great saw.


----------



## BDY (May 6, 2013)

I've had one for about 2 months now and I love it. Mine was square out of the box (saw to fence, saw to mitre slots, etc) based on all the measurements I could take. Really happy with it and wholeheartedly recommend it to any other beginners / low budget woodworkers.

HOWEVER, just in the last week I've had 2 issues crop up that took me by surprise. Well, 3 really, though one isn't really Ridgid's fault: the cast iron started to rust! I live in Florida, though, so with the year-round 80+% humidity I guess that may not be too surprising, and a little paste wax and Glidecoat took care of that.

The other 2 problems do seem to be a result of poor craftsmanship:

1. the latch that holds the riving knife in place suddenly got extremely stiff and near impossible to flip. I think I sprained my thumb on my right hand trying to pull it up. I am not sure if I am not cleaning something I should be, but I started coating it in a thin layer of raw paste wax in hopes that will keep it lubed and/or not rusting. If anyone knows what is causing this please let me know, I am constantly switching blades and dado sets, moving the knife up and down for through cuts, etc.

2. the wheel for lowering/raising the blade one day just stopped working. The wheel would spin and spin and it seemed like the plastic handle wasn't engaged to the shaft. While looking at it the whole handle fell off and a tiny metal pin fell out on the floor. Thank goodness I saw it because if I hadn't seen it fall out I doubt I would have known to look for it. I was able to put it all back together fine, the pin turned out to be the key. But I was surprised afterwards that something that major would fall apart after only 2 months of hobbyist/weekender work.


----------



## aatwatch (Mar 18, 2013)

BDY,

You have probably figured it out already but I just read your post. I haven't experienced the issue with your first problem and the riving knife latch but I have experienced you second issue. The small knob in the middle of your height adjustment wheel needs to stay hand tight all the time or the wheel will spin freely, after a few moments you will spin the assembly right off the saw. (as you mentioned). Keeping that middle knob reasonably tight will keep that from happening. Hope this helps.


----------

